# Belleayre - 12/14/11



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 14, 2011)

Date(s) Skied: Sunday December 14, 2011

Ski Area: Belleayre, NY 

Conditionsacked Powder 

Trip Report:
I started my season at Belleayre today, got on the snow about 11:00.  It was a beautiful bluebird day and about 40 degrees.  The snow was packed powder and skied really well and was pretty fast.  I started out with a few runs down Onteora from the mid-station.  After a few runs I got my ski legs back and headed up to the top.  Onteora was open from top to bottom today.  Upper Onteora was open and appeared that it was groomed before opening so no bumps today for any bump skiers out there but it was fine for me.  Just a lot of fun getting back out on skis.  My legs were done about 2 but I did a few more runs from the mid-station and left about 2:30.

From the top of Onteora:






From Lift 7 near the bottom:





Base area from Lift 7:





View off the deck of the Overlook Lodge:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! Not bad lookin for early Dec.,nice for getting your legs back. May have to check that out.


----------



## k123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did iroquois look close to opening on the lower mountain?  They were blowing snow on it most of Sunday, and probably monday and tuesday also.  Hoping they can finish that up so the snowmakers can get to expanding the upper mountain terrain


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 14, 2011)

k123 said:


> Did iroquois look close to opening on the lower mountain?  They were blowing snow on it most of Sunday, and probably monday and tuesday also.  Hoping they can finish that up so the snowmakers can get to expanding the upper mountain terrain



It was really impossible to tell from the Overlook lodge, the whole mountain was covered with a couple inches of natural so nothing stood out.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

looks thin on the edges but the trail looks to be in pretty good shape, glad you had a nice time... !

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

